
Basic income: the world's simplest plan to end poverty, explained - Red_Tarsius
http://www.vox.com/2014/9/8/6003359/basic-income-negative-income-tax-questions-explain
======
Red_Tarsius
Before you scoff at such "leftist" idea, I encourage you to read the whole
article, as it explains the concept in a very clear and layman-understandable
manner. As you will read, a few libertarian economists too have argued in
favour of basic income.

EDIT: it would be nice to know why this comment was downvoted, as its purpose
is merely to be a _tl;dr_ of the article.

